# Sleep Study



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Is it wrong that I'm looking forward to a sleep study - to some degree of peace and quiet?

And is it wrong that i keep thinking how funny it would be to pretend I've forgotten there's a camera in the room and just start masturbating? Think they'd actually interrupt me if I did, or just let me go?


Yeah? Kinda thought so on that second one...



"But it helps me get to sleep!"

"Hey - I could use a hand in here!"

"You guys got Cinemax?"


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

This is for the apnea?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Yes. Wife claims my snoring is out of control - and I'm having fatigue issues despite having lost some weight (10 lbs in 2 months) and exercising more.

Called the nurse yesterday about the testosterone levels and she said the results were "normal." Wouldn't give me a number over the phone, but said the actual lab results were in the mail.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't understand what you are trying to say. 

But I know, it is important for us to have good sleep everyday. 

If we don't, we get tired easily and it is going to stress us out. 

I need to take a nap every day, if I don't, my afternoon is ruined, I can't function. 

Having a peaceful mind helps us sleep, no worry, no misery, no fear, no panic, no nothing. 

I read if you drink alcohol before you go to bed, you can't sleep through the night. It did happen to me, and it wasn't whiskey, it was fermented sticky rice we have in Taiwan. Couldn't sleep well at night, so I am going to stop having it at night!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Yes. Wife claims my snoring is out of control - and I'm having fatigue issues despite having lost some weight (10 lbs in 2 months) and exercising more.
> 
> Called the nurse yesterday about the testosterone levels and she said the results were "normal." Wouldn't give me a number over the phone, but said the actual lab results were in the mail.


I don't know if I remember correctly, stress can make a man snore loudly!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Women throughout my life have practically trained me not to snore (like a good puppy -.- ... even though some of them DID snore!)

Don't know if this will help but start sleeping on your side, only problem however is the drooling, but that can be washed.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Sleep apnea is actually a fairly serious situation. It's when the person can not breathe during the night and tries so hard to breathe that a) they tire themselves by trying, b) they don't get the right amounts of oxygen (so bad headaches) and c) don't get the rest they need so over time they get exhaustion 

Sleep Apnea info from the Mayo Clinic

Now regarding your "idea", NiceGuy... "It helps me sleep"  Yeah right. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> is it wrong that i keep thinking how funny it would be to pretend I've forgotten there's a camera in the room and just start masturbating? Think they'd actually interrupt me if I did, or just let me go?


They aren't monitoring the video usually anyway they are watching your sleep patterns on a computer monitor, if you roll over and unhook something that's the first place it will show up. Plus they are monitoring a few peoples' charts, and your room is dark.

And no, they don't care  as long as you keep it under the sheets and don't be obvious about it(or go crazy with it and unhook a wire :rofl: ), if you're nervous about doing it in the bed they actually give you a good 30 minutes before they start wiring you up to take care of anything you have to do before going to bed.

The semi-private places actually do have cable  along with awesomely comfortable beds and laptops with internet access...just no snacks or drinks


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

For the record - kept my hands on top of the blanket at all times.

Will take about 2 weeks to get results.

My wife swears that in addition to snoring, she notices that I will stop breathing from time to time. This isn't completely abnormal - I think its a matter of how often it happens. 

Hopefully I'm headed down the right path.

I got my Testosterone results, but was a bit confused. Don't have it here with me, but my score was 70 pg/mL for free testosterone, and was considered normal on a scale of something like 44-244 (pg/mL).

Will likely wait and see the results of the sleep study before I pursue the testosterone thing further. If anyone can help interpret this score - which seems on a different base than others - I would appreciate it.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

My husband has undiagnosed sleep apnea. He snores loud enough to rattle the windows. So loud that I am surprised he doesn't wake himself up. He will stop breathing for half a minute here or a minute there several times each night.
It honestly drives me nuttier than a squirrel turd. He can't or wont do antything about it. He doesn't want to wear one of those oxygen masks.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Mrs.LonelyGal said:


> My husband has undiagnosed sleep apnea. He snores loud enough to rattle the windows. So loud that I am surprised he doesn't wake himself up. He will stop breathing for half a minute here or a minute there several times each night.
> It honestly drives me nuttier than a squirrel turd. He can't or wont do antything about it. He doesn't want to wear one of those oxygen masks.


As I was studying up on the subject I found an article that said half the people who get a CPAP mask don't end up using them.

If it was just snoring, I woudn't have gone. But I just don't feel like myself lately, and the snoring indicates it "could" be a sleeping issue.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

My husband was diagnosed with obstructive sleep apnea in the severe range several years ago (he stopped breathing 256 times during the sleep study). 

He tried the CPAP, didn't work and just suffered through it (along with me), constant interruped sleep, loud snoring and being tired all the time.

Finally, after 10 years, decided to go ahead and have the surgery. They took the upper back of the palette of his mouth out along with his uvula and also reworked his nose as one of his nasal passages was too small to allow air to flow freely.

What a difference! He is now so silent that sometimes I have to check him to make sure he's breathing, he sleeps through the night most times now and says that he can actually breathe and breathe well for the first time in his life.

So - let's hope they figure it out and if it's sleep apnea, your choices will be CPAP or surgery.

Hope it works out!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> As I was studying up on the subject I found an article that said half the people who get a CPAP mask don't end up using them.
> 
> If it was just snoring, I woudn't have gone. But I just don't feel like myself lately, and the snoring indicates it "could" be a sleeping issue.


Some people can tolerate the CPAP, others not. My boss sleeps with the CPAP and has no issues and sleeps well, but it didn't work out for my husband.

So his choice was nothing or surgery. It took a while but he got tired of being tired and elected for the surgery.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I am not sure why our culture is so "anti-nap."

The Mexicans have it right.


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> For the record - kept my hands on top of the blanket at all times.




Yes, but did they have snacks?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

chefmaster said:


> Yes, but did they have snacks?


I was treated to a caffeine free Pepsi when I arrived. Decent cable channels - was hoping for Indecent, but I guess that wasn't really why I was there.

Actually thought I slept good last night. I was all wired up, but it was also dark and quiet - comfy bed.

Even so - after 6 hours or so of sleep - have caught my head bobbing and eyes closing a few times this morning. Thats after 2 cups of coffee AND one of those 5 hour energy shots. Coffee is normal for me - the energy drink I bought this morning out of frustration.

Another thing - blood pressure slowly creeping up over the last year. Parents both had high blood pressure - and I had been quite happy/proud that mine was always right around 120/80. Three times in the last 6 months its been around 130/90 - including last night.

Getting old sucks...


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

My H snores horribly so he finally got tested for sleep apnea and sure enough, he stopped breathing like 30 times during the night. No wonder he was always dead-tired! Now he has the CPAP and wears it most nights and there is no snoring. I love it! He's been using it for nearly a year now, and it works great for him. Not terribly romantic; can't really snuggle or get close to him while he's wearing it, but at least we can both sleep well now. 

If you're diagnosed with sleep apnea, give the CPAP a try - it's cheaper and no surgery needed.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

nice777guy said:


> I got my Testosterone results, but was a bit confused. Don't have it here with me, but my score was 70 pg/mL for free testosterone, and was considered normal on a scale of something like 44-244 (pg/mL).
> 
> Will likely wait and see the results of the sleep study before I pursue the testosterone thing further. If anyone can help interpret this score - which seems on a different base than others - I would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks.


The nice thing about the metric system, it's all factors of 10. I suck at math, but I believe to go from pg to ng you multiply by a factor of 10. If I'm correct, your "number" is 700, which in technical terms means you are a 'stallion'. For contrast, that means your results were nearly double mine ... bastard.



Hang on ... I'm redoing my math. You may have the test level of a male fetus.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> The nice thing about the metric system, it's all factors of 10. I suck at math, but I believe to go from pg to ng you multiply by a factor of 10. If I'm correct, your "number" is 700, which in technical terms means you are a 'stallion'. For contrast, that means your results were nearly double mine ... bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on ... I'm redoing my math. You may have the test level of a male fetus.


I'm not convinced just yet - as "normal" was between 40 and 244 - I don't think anyone has a level of 2,440. Wondering if there is a diff between "free" and "total".

But thanks for the temporary ego boost!!!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

There is a difference. I believe you have to incorporate your overall blood volume, which I believe the standard is 5L?

Your question has me very curious.

If we divide the 2440 by 5, it comes out to 488 total - which puts you around 500. But again, I don't know if that formula is correct.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> I am not sure why our culture is so "anti-nap."
> 
> The Mexicans have it right.


I was surprised when I knew that my husband didn't take naps. 

He still doesn't take naps, he uses coffee to keep him awake. 

But he tells me that my method is better and healthier. 

In China and Taiwan, students are asked to take naps after lunch. 

In summer, schools' lunch break is two hours so students can take good naps. 

Because of so many years at school, I just have the habit of taking a nap everyday!

Study shows that a power nap during the day really helps the person performs much better in the afternoon, memory is better, more alert, more concentrated................


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Deejo said:


> There is a difference. I believe you have to incorporate your overall blood volume, which I believe the standard is 5L?
> 
> Your question has me very curious.
> 
> If we divide the 2440 by 5, it comes out to 488 total - which puts you around 500. But again, I don't know if that formula is correct.


Sounds good! Just keep throwing out numbers that you're unsure of - one of them will (maybe) turn out to be correct!

This one actually sounds fairly reasonable. Thanks Deejo.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

OK - as I read a bit more, it sounds like Total Testosterone and Free Testosterone are indeed two different measurements. One cannot be converted to the other.

Also, it is possible that the Free Testosterone amount can be normal, while the Total can be low.

Guess I will wait out the sleep study results. If nothing comes from that, I'll circle back to my doc and ask about my Total Testosterone.

Thanks all!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps the testerone info should be posted as a new thread to benefit others who may not look at this one. 

I know someone who could not use the headgear thing though they were diagnosed. 

Naps are great but, should not be considered a remedy for this serious medical condition. This would be masking the result (being tired) and ignoring the cause (partially obstructructed airway) 

Has anyone tried the low-tech ball taped to the sleep shirt. I never snore if i am non my side. If you dont' snore does that mean you are not prone to apnea or is snoring a sign that you could have this condition?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Scannerguard said:


> I am not sure why our culture is so "anti-nap."


Will you PLEASE speak to my kids? Ok they are the wrong age for naps. But they need to let ME nap. Naps are beautiful.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

tjohnson said:


> Perhaps the testerone info should be posted as a new thread to benefit others who may not look at this one.
> 
> I know someone who could not use the headgear thing though they were diagnosed.
> 
> ...


Snoring is a sign that you could have sleep apnea. I fit the profile to a T. 
- Thick neck. 
- Male. 
- 35-45 
- Snores 
- Fatigued 
- Wife says I stop breathing multiple times when she's watched me

Dummies version - you stop breathing because your throat muscles relax and your airway closes. Your brain sends out a message and you wake up enough to cough or somehow open things back up. But if you wake up too frequently, you won't get a really good, deep sleep.

Check out Deejo's thread regarding Hypogonadism (please forgive poor spelling). It has a lot more info on Testosterone from several posters. I'll post more there if I actually figure out what's going on with me and what my "free" level means.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Had to laugh at this one. Just want to say congrats on the weight loss.


----------

